# Kaufempfelung,Beratung zum Kühlprojekt 5Ghz



## El_Matadore (9. Dezember 2015)

*Kaufempfelung,Beratung zum Kühlprojekt 5Ghz*

*Hallo Liebe Wasserkühlungs Fanatiker,

ich möchte mein momentanes System auf eine effizente und sehr gute Wasserkühlung umstellen. Da ich schon einige Zeit damit verbracht habe hier im Forum 
nach den ein oder anderen Fragen zu suchen, habe ich gemerkt das es hier kompetente Leute mit Erfahrung gibt! 
Ziel der ganzen Sache ist ein Stabiles und Schnelles System zu haben (Die 5Ghz Marke muss stehen) *Wunschgedanke*

Mein System wir hauptsächlich fürs Gamen und Rendern benutzt. Das System soll und wird Übertaktet bitte hierzu keine Aussagen wie Leistung reicht doch etc...
CPU+Graka+Ram werden im OC betrieben.

Hier die Hardware:

Asus Rampage IV Extreme mit XSPC X79 Wasserblock
I7 3970X 
Asus GTX Titan X mit  Alphacool NexXxoS GPX Titan Kühler+Backplate
Corsair Dominator Platinium 2400 (4x8GB)
500 GB Samsung 850 Pro
1TB WD Velociraptor WD1000D
Corsair Force GT 240
Netzteil Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid - 1050W 80 PLUS
Gehäuse Corsair obsidian 900d
Radiator Lüfter weiß ich noch nicht....


Folgendes System hab ich mir schon vorgemerkt dies soll es werden (Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT - Set)?
Da die Kühlleistung nicht reichen wird für mein Vorhaben eventuell nochmal einen 480 Radiator mit dazu anschließen?

Und genau an diesem Punkt brauche ich eure Hilfe. Vll gibt es jmd der ein ähnliches System hat im OC und mir genau seine
Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen sagen kann.

Das Obsidian 900d wird mitte nächster Woche bei mir ankommen Platz ist also genug vorhanden.

Zerbrech mir echt den Kopf da ich wirklich nicht weiß ob das oben genannte Set+ zusätzlicher 480 Radiator und vll noch ein weiterer gekauft werden soll?
Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann auch noch eine zusätzliche Pumpe benötigen oder zwei?

Auch hätte ich gerne eine Empfehlung von euch zwecks GPU+CPU+Board Kühlpaste.
Die Titan +Board werde ich mit Alphacool Eisschicht 14W/mK 100x100x1mm bestücken. Oder soll hier dünnere oder dickere verwendet werden?


Vielen Dank 

*


----------



## Sebbi12392 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfelung,Beratung zum Kühlprojekt 5Ghz*

Ich würde keinen Alphacool GPU Kühler verwenden. Die kühlen meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut.
Nimm lieber einen von EK.

MfG


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfelung,Beratung zum Kühlprojekt 5Ghz*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Ich würde keinen Alphacool GPU Kühler verwenden. Die kühlen meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut.
> Nimm lieber einen von EK.
> 
> MfG



stimmt nicht, bei den kerntemperaturen sind die alphacools sogar mit die besten. lediglich die spawas werden semis-passiv gekühlt, was aber überhaupt kein problem ist, da man sich noch weiter unter der schmerzgrenze befindet!
EK hat mit der 980 bewiesen, wie "toll" die arbeiten^^ Dann lieber aqua-computer mit aktiv backplate, wenn man auf tolle Spawa-Temps steht.

Mit 2 480ern bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Als WLP werfe ich mal die neue Cooler Master Gel Maker in den Raum, die schlägt sogar die Gelid Extreme und die Kyronaut! 

Von dem Set würde ich aber bei einem 900D abraten. Du hast soviel Platz, warum also AGB und Pumpe in den Schacht quatschen, wo sie fröhlich vibrieren kann? Hol die die Komponenten besser einzeln D5+Deckel und Röhren-AGB. Außerdem ist dein Kreislauf recht klein, da sollte eine D5 locker reichen.

Bei den CPU Kühlern ist der Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Nickel bisher das höchste der Gefühle, liegt aber maximal 3 Grad über den Konkurrenz - die nehmen sich nicht viel.


----------



## Nightwish2k1 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfelung,Beratung zum Kühlprojekt 5Ghz*

Hallo,

wenn du ein gutes Budget hast und dich ein aussenstehender Radi nicht stört, dann kann ich dir ein Setup von folgendem Threat empfehlen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ng/413199-wakue-gaming-pc-kaufberatung-2.html

Damit hast du auf keinen Fall irgendwelche Probs mit Temperaturen!


----------



## El_Matadore (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kaufempfelung,Beratung zum Kühlprojekt 5Ghz*

Hallo,

erstmal ein großes Dankeschön für den Tipp des Heatkiller IV und der Wärmeleitpaste die sind es nun auch geworden!
Ein Aussenstehender Radi kam für mich nicht in Frage da ich ein Obsidian 900D besitze.
Und sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde aber der Rechner ist jetzt erst  soweit fertig, ich hatte einfach bis jetzt nicht die Möglichkeit zu  antworten.

Ebenfalls war es für mich *PFLICHT* euch ein Feedback zu geben wie es nun aussieht etc. Es ist leider sehr oft der Fall
das in Forums was angefangen wird, aber nie beendet wird bzw. Die Rückmeldung fehlt. Sehr schade wie ich finde.


*Mein Wasserkühlungsset sieht jetzt wie folgt aus:*

*- Alphacool NexXxoS GPX Kühler für die Titan X
- Radi Alphacool UT 60 Full Copper 480mm
- Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm
- Alphacool Monsta 240mm
- Alphacool Lighttower All in One Reservoir 
- Aquastream XT Ultra+ Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz
- 2x Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT
- 3m Schlauch 
- 1l Innovatek Protect Konzentrat
- Heatkiller IV Pro
- 10x SP120 Quiet Edition 120mm
- Diverse Anschlüße etc...


Mit dem Gebauten System bin ich mehr als zufrieden.Es ist keine Silent  Variante aber dies war auch nicht mein Ziel. Die Lautstärke hält sich  noch im Rahmen.
Rechner ist unterm Tisch verstaut und beim Zocken sitzt mein Headset sowieso auf der Rübe.
Da es meine erste Wasserkühlung war habe ich die ein oder anderen  Adapteranschlüsse falsch gekauft grade bei der Aquastream Pumpe...Sehr  nervig da
in der Weihnachtszeit die Pakete etwas länger brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 



Wassertemperatur:

Die Wassertemperatur geht auf Maximal 35 °C unter Last wie 3D  Mark,dauerzocken oder Adobe Pre etc. CPU wird nicht wärmer als 38°C und  die Grafikkarte bleibt bei max 40°C. Aber wie gesagt nur unter Volllast.
Im Idle ist das Wasser auf 25°C. CPU und Graka schwanken da bei 26-28°C.  Chip vom Board ebenfalls 28°C. Die Were finde ich richtig gut, wenn man  bedankt das es sich für ein komplettes internes System handelt.


Die Kosten für das Komplette Wasserkühlungssystem waren 1000€. Muss aber  dazu auch sagen das ich den ST30+4 Lüfter günstig in kleinanzeigen für  60€ geschossen habe. Habe alles im Preis mit hinein gerechnet
(Adapter,Schrauben,Lüfter,Wasser,Käbel etc...).Ich habe mich bewusst für  ein volles Programm entschieden da ich einfach ein Zukunftssicheres  System haben wollte ohne beim nachrüsten einer zweiten Graka z.B  Temperatur
Probleme zu bekommen. Auch war es für mich eine kleine Erfüllung meines Traumes . Mein Dreamtower ist nun fertig.

Vom Platz her wurde es auch selbt im
900D ein wenig eng. Pumpe musste ich auf dem Radi draufsetzen da ich  kein Platz mehr hatte. Jedoch kann ich jedem nur raten solche Projekte  nicht im Dezember zu starten. 
Mein Grundgedanke war halt das ich schön in aller Ruhe über die  Urlaubstage hinweg schrauben kann. Als es dann soweit war und die ein  oder anderen Teile gefehlt haben, 
verschob sich das ganze auf fast zwei Wochen sehr sehr ärgerlich. Mein  Traumrechner ist nun fertig und mit dem Ergebniss bin ich mehr als  zufrieden. 

Bilder poste ich auf Wunsch hoch und an das Übertakten wage ich mich die nächsten Tage.


Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Abend wünsche ich euch  
*[SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## steAK79 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kaufempfelung,Beratung zum Kühlprojekt 5Ghz*

Glückwunsch zum Traumtower,
hat ja lang nicht jeder zu hause stehen.

CPU nicht wärmer als 38°C bei Volllast?
Respekt! Klingt aber verdächtig nach "Teillast", zumindest die Kerntemp.

War wahrscheinlich ingame und nicht unter prime, oder? 

Grüße

steAK`


----------

